# Horse 'bonding'



## maggie62 (5 November 2017)

After loaning riding school pony 3 weeks ago I am just learning the basics about horse care etc. Yesterday I was to have a lesson but 10 minutes into lesson my instructor thought my mare was possibly a little lame...she had some muscle twitching in her right foreleg and didn't appear to be quite right on that leg. 
I dismounted and we decided to terminate lesson. The instructor said I could do some gentle bonding ground work with her.
I walked away from her, then turned round and walked passively towards her, stood and gave her a gentle pat on her shoulder then started to walk away. I was amazed when she just followed me everywhere I went, in circles diagonals, stopping when I stopped and when I ran (huffing and puffing) she just trotted behind me.
She looked so relaxed with lowered neck and it really 'touched' me. It gave me the feeling that she wanted to be with me. I hope that's what it means or is it just an instinctive behavior ?

She does have a problem with getting her bridle on....more to do with the top of her head/ears. I am not rushing this but did nearly manage to get said bridle on...........apart from one ear when she kept pulling her head up out of my limited reach...so abandoned. There is no problem removing bridle and she actually lowers her head for me allowing touching of her ears !! Maybe its the direction of touching her ears that's the problem ? She is so good in every other way but I guess its a work in progress. I don't have any problem getting head harness on though. 
Experienced staff can get her bridle on....with a little resistance but they obviously have a lot more confidence than me. Its just a pain having to get someone else to put her bridle on.


----------



## Shay (5 November 2017)

Horses can be trained in the follow response I'm afraid.  If they've been worked that way in the past and the human gives the right cue they simply respond as their training dictates.  Horses like to be in a herd and they mostly prefer to be the follower rather than the leader.  Having them follow you like this is loads of fun for both you and the horse - I do it with most of mine - but it isn't a bond as such.  No more than moving over when told or leaning back into pressure.  But it does re-enforce for her that you lead and that you are a safe person to follow which is useful in the long run. 

For your bridle problem - it is probably that at some point someone has pulled her ears through the headpiece rather roughly. (Not necessarily you!)  You have to bend them backwards to put the bridle on - removing it the ears just fold forward.  You could just take the bit off the bridle to pop it over her head.  You can then slot the headpeice over her ears without needing to bend or pull then.  Settle the bridle in place and re-fit the bit.  She'll come to accept you bridling her in time as long as you don't mash her ears in the meantime!


----------



## maggie62 (5 November 2017)

Thanks shay.........thought the following was as you say...........but nice to think I am a safe person for her to follow.

The owner said she was always difficult with the bridle........sadly probably ears been pulled in her younger days. I am very gentle with her and am trying to gain her trust. I do know others that are able to bridle her do it fairly swiftly but I am short and need her to bring her head down for me.....so it takes me time. I think she knows that and must think to herself I have one chance and hey ho I can lift my head out of reach if you don't manage in one !! 
I did try the patting neck then head and swifty running my hand over her ears before it registered technique but alas it didn't work. May try your idea and see how it goes......don't want to resort to bribery/reward as she is very smart and don't want others to then have problems. I know recently when she had her mane pleated it was done with treats !! but she has to accept that some things are not rewarded.

P.S.
Her bridle doesn't have any nose band - pelham bit with curb chain


----------



## BeckyFlowers (5 November 2017)

Hi Maggie62, to help with the problem of bridling check out Warwick Schiller on Youtube.  He is an Australian horse trainer and I have seen at least one (maybe more, there are so many good videos) of him with a horse that didn't like being bridled and it may give you an insight into why your horse is behaving the way she is and techniques on how to overcome the problem.  It sounds like your girl has been ear-twitched at some point in her life, the poor love.


----------



## splashgirl45 (5 November 2017)

why not take a mounting block or similar into stable with you and stand on it to put bridle on.  we had a 17.2 who i struggled with and i used his plastic corner manger to give myself a bit more height and it made it much easier on both of us.


----------



## shirl62 (5 November 2017)

splashgirl45 said:



			why not take a mounting block or similar into stable with you and stand on it to put bridle on.  we had a 17.2 who i struggled with and i used his plastic corner manger to give myself a bit more height and it made it much easier on both of us.
		
Click to expand...

Thats a great idea, don't know why we never thought of that as I always have a stool in the kitchen!...lol


----------



## Roxylola (5 November 2017)

Can you undo the bridle and slip it up her neck instead?


----------



## maggie62 (6 November 2017)

BeckyFlowers said:



			Hi Maggie62, to help with the problem of bridling check out Warwick Schiller on Youtube.  He is an Australian horse trainer and I have seen at least one (maybe more, there are so many good videos) of him with a horse that didn't like being bridled and it may give you an insight into why your horse is behaving the way she is and techniques on how to overcome the problem.  It sounds like your girl has been ear-twitched at some point in her life, the poor love.
		
Click to expand...

Hi BeckyFlowers 
I have watched him and number of others but I guess they are professionals and have the confidence that I lack. I do think it is an ear / head problem as I did manage to get the bit in without difficulty. She also has to be bridled in her stable as apparently worse outside so not a lot of space to work in especially when she starts putting her head in the air.


----------



## maggie62 (6 November 2017)

splashgirl45 said:



			why not take a mounting block or similar into stable with you and stand on it to put bridle on.  we had a 17.2 who i struggled with and i used his plastic corner manger to give myself a bit more height and it made it much easier on both of us.
		
Click to expand...

Hi splashgirl45
There are no moveable mounting blocks at stable but I don't know if I would be safe using one if she suddenly moved/ stuck her head up in the air.


----------



## maggie62 (6 November 2017)

Roxylola said:



			Can you undo the bridle and slip it up her neck instead?
		
Click to expand...

Hi Roxylola
Shay has suggested a similiar technique which may work, worth a try at least.


----------



## splashgirl45 (6 November 2017)

maggie62 said:



			Hi splashgirl45
There are no moveable mounting blocks at stable but I don't know if I would be safe using one if she suddenly moved/ stuck her head up in the air.
		
Click to expand...

if you are worried maybe get someone else to be in the stable with you while you try to bridle her or if you do want to use something to stand on, try without the bridle and get her used to having a fuss with you a little higher.  the other thing you could try is to take some pieces of apple or carrot or polos and get her to lower her head while you make a fuss of her head and ears then try the same when you want to put her bridle on.  good luck


----------

